# Sore feet?



## Moraine

Anyone else have super sore feet? Like hurts to walk sore feet? I mean, my feet are really swollen, but they have been hurting like this for a couple months now, before they got swollen. 

It's the bottoms of my feet that hurt, they feel all bruised all the time. Especially when I get up in the morning. I heard that your feet kind of "spread out" when you are pregnant, is this true? Is that why they hurt? And the top of my left foot hurts too, like it is bruised as well, but I think that might be from the swelling. 

Anyone else with foot trouble? Gosh when you add the sore feet to the sciatica, I'm a mess, it's amazing I can still walk lol!:rofl:


----------



## leedsforever

hun Im TOTALLY the same!!! Im hobbling around and my feet are so tender to touch!!! And my calfs too to be honest!! My OH kept resting his foot on my foot and it hurt so much!!! :cry:

I want my feet and legs back!! :(


----------



## Moraine

No kidding! I look at my feet and ankles and think, "these aren't my feet, where are my lovely shapely ankes and calves?" Good lord I hope my feet don't stay this way! I keep hearing from other ladies who end up a size bigger and they don't go back to normal! AAAAAAA!!!


----------



## leedsforever

oh my gosh I havent heard that !!! :(

I have a tattoo on my foot as well which brings attention to my feet!!! :( They are a laughing stock really!! All the way up to my bum!! Just HUGE!!! You must have see my pregnancy photo.... its one for the fridge anyway!! LOL!!


----------



## Moraine

Oh right I saw your picture, your poor feetsies! They haven't gone down at all?

A tip I learned from my massage lady is if you get your hubby (or whoever) to rub your legs from your feet upwards to the knees, it really helps to push some of that fluid back where it's supposed to go. It made a big difference for me, though it only lasted a few days, but it made my feet look nicer for the bridal shower I had to go to. So you massage and rub upwards.

I have a tattoo on my right foot, it is quite large and dark so it actually makes the swelling less noticeable on that foot lol!


----------



## fein&waiting

hey, not even in this tri yet and saw this post, and have had the same for the last week or so, especially when i get out of bed during the night and in the morning. It's like a bruised ache that i get when i've been standing on my feet all day except, i've not been doing that kind of standing. They're not crazy puffed but when i wake in the night, the soles of my feet do seem puffy. At least i'm not the only one and it's def a preg thing!


----------



## leedsforever

Moraine said:


> Oh right I saw your picture, your poor feetsies! They haven't gone down at all?
> 
> A tip I learned from my massage lady is if you get your hubby (or whoever) to rub your legs from your feet upwards to the knees, it really helps to push some of that fluid back where it's supposed to go. It made a big difference for me, though it only lasted a few days, but it made my feet look nicer for the bridal shower I had to go to. So you massage and rub upwards.
> 
> I have a tattoo on my right foot, it is quite large and dark so it actually makes the swelling less noticeable on that foot lol!

I keep telling my OH this and he wont do it.... :cry: it actually upsets me!! I raelly could do with a nice massage!! 

As much as he is normally kind and helpful.... he rubs cream on my stretch marks lol!!! hes not into the feet and cankle massage thing!! :(

I look back at the days when we first starting going out.... I was getting full body ones!!! :(


----------



## Moraine

fein&waiting said:


> hey, not even in this tri yet and saw this post, and have had the same for the last week or so, especially when i get out of bed during the night and in the morning. It's like a bruised ache that i get when i've been standing on my feet all day except, i've not been doing that kind of standing. They're not crazy puffed but when i wake in the night, the soles of my feet do seem puffy. At least i'm not the only one and it's def a preg thing!

It isn't just a third tri thing, I've had it since at least the middle of the second tri, I'd have to go back to my notes to check for sure. It sucks and it doesn't seem to go away, I guess we've got it until babies come!




leedsforever said:


> I keep telling my OH this and he wont do it.... :cry: it actually upsets me!! I raelly could do with a nice massage!!
> 
> As much as he is normally kind and helpful.... he rubs cream on my stretch marks lol!!! hes not into the feet and cankle massage thing!! :(
> 
> I look back at the days when we first starting going out.... I was getting full body ones!!! :(

I can SO relate! My husband wouldn't massage me either. I would say, "can you rub my feet?" and he would reply with "can you rub mine?" I mean COME ON! I even said I would rub his after, but no go. 

So I decided that if he wasn't going to do it then I was just going to have to pay someone else to do it. You should go get a massage, it is such a nice treat for your poor feet! I asked her just to massage my legs and feet and it was heavenly. I can't wait to go back again. Definitely worth the $40 it cost.
Damn husbands!:rofl:


----------



## leeanne

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, a foot massage. I'd be on :cloud9:

I've had achy feet since I was a child. Always waking up in the middle of the night screaming as my feet ached so much. Doctor said there was nothing wrong.

As I got older, the ache would go up to my hips, especially around PMS time.

Now, pregnancy has seemed to bring it out a lot, especially this time around. I'm almost in tears some nights and have to take a tylenol.


----------



## leedsforever

aww leeanne :hugs: it seems just never ending for us girls doesnt it??

oooh i might look into treating myself with a massage :cloud9:


----------



## leeanne

Oh, trying to make me jealous, are you? :rofl:


----------



## nikky0907

Do it hun! Your poor tortured feet deserve it! :hugs:

My feet get like two boats if I walk too much,like I'm carrying a ton of bricks on my feet!
:cry:
Stilletos,stilletos,when will we be reunited?!


----------



## leedsforever

would i?? :rofl:

i was just thinking... I often hear women say "some women breeze through their pregnancies" and I say it too!!!

But really.... do they?? anyone?? I would start a poll.... but I dont know how too :blush:
Also maybe a support site like this isnt the best place to ask cos maybe only those who are having an "easy" pregnancy wouldnt seek advice on such site :shrug:


----------



## leedsforever

nikky0907 said:


> Do it hun! Your poor tortured feet deserve it! :hugs:
> 
> My feet get like two boats if I walk too much,like I'm carrying a ton of bricks on my feet!
> :cry:
> Stilletos,stilletos,when will we be reunited?!

Im like one big water balloon...... someone pop me.... maybe ill deflate :rofl:

SHOES............ I cannot wait!!!

My first night out... Ill take a pic of my feet and compare it too my fat feet pics :rofl:


----------



## leeanne

nikky0907 said:


> Do it hun! Your poor tortured feet deserve it! :hugs:
> 
> My feet get like two boats if I walk too much,like I'm carrying a ton of bricks on my feet!
> :cry:
> Stilletos,stilletos,when will we be reunited?!

Oh, cannot wait to wear my high heel boots again!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## gde78

THANK GOD! Yes, my feet hurt all the time! Especially when I've been sat down or asleep and I get up... ache ache ache. And it's like they don't want to work! It's like they're frozen in the previous position! And talk about scabby dry skin on the bottom of them... yuck! And I can't get to it anymore! I see the chripodist every 6 weeks, but it's not really helping! 

Shoes... what are they? Is anyone wearing anything other than flip flops these days???


----------



## leedsforever

gde78 said:


> Is anyone wearing anything other than flip flops these days???

:nope: not here :cry:


----------



## Moraine

I was wearing some nice leather sandals that my sister lent me. They were a tad tight but at least they looked nice. But I wore them so much and it is so hot here that they got a little, um, smelly.:rofl: So yeah, I'm in flip flops now too, but I'm going to go to the shoe store today and see if I can find anything.

I have a bloomin wedding to go to this weekend, I can't wear flip flops with my dress for crying out loud!


----------



## Ann-Marie

My feet are fine now, but after I had anphlacic shock a few weeks back, my feet were just as you described. Really bruised on the bottom when I walked. The first symptom of the reaction I had was that the palms of my hands and soles of my feet were on fire and really itchy, and then they swelled up. So I figure it must have been from the swelling....
The foot & leg massage does sound like bliss... but like above, hubby won't do it :hissy:


----------



## Cowhugger

Awww, honey, you are really suffering, aren't you? Meh! :hugs:

My job requires being on my feet a lot- I know what you mean about them feeling bruised on the bottom. Methinks it is time for you to treat yourself to a foot massage, paid for by the OH who won't do it for you. And while you are at it, treat yourself to an Indian head massage. You won't regret it my lovely.

Look for the thread about the fat feet competition from a few days ago. I was crying with laughter. It made me feel like I wasn't alone in my fat sausage feet-edness.

Hopefully it will make you feel better too. :happydance:


----------



## Shaz34

I can definitely sympathise with you - my feet have been swollen for weeks now. They weren't painful at first, but have become very sore over the past week or so. The tops of my feet too, feel like they are bruised. And now the swelling is creeping up my calf too. Great. Not a good look!


----------



## leedsforever

Shaz... you deserve a medal!!!! :shock:

No way could I be working now!!! I can barely walk!!! :cry:!!


----------



## nikky0907

I'll be working till over 36 weeks too!

Shaz you need to give me a few tips how to succed! Cause my feet are already protesting!:(


----------

